# Submit Application button in ImmiAccount



## abdfahim (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi,

In the new system of Immifor checking online application, I have imported my application without any problem. However, I am little confused about 2 things:

1) I have submitted my application long time back. Application status is now InProgress. However, there is a button called "Submit Application" at the bottom of the list. Do I have to do anything with that button? I am little afraid to select my TRN and click submit button.

2) Where is the list of all my documents that I submitted already (in previous system, I had all the check list with status "received" and the doc lists that I submitted. How can I see the same in the new system?

Thanks,


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The 'submit' button is for any un-lodged applications. 

If you click on blue TRN link (or the 'more actions' option on the right) it should open your submitted application and give you the page with the checklist like you had before.

All the best,


----------



## abdfahim (Dec 14, 2013)

aah, so stupid I was .. never noticed that TRN number is linked !! thanks


----------



## zaidia (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello,

I had submitted my 189 application on 02/12/2013 and apparently I am now having trouble importing my visa application to the Immiaccount. I have doublechecked the TRN and other details I am keying in and upon speaking to DIAC they have told me that there has been a known issue with 189's. The person also told me that a case officer has been assigned to me and they will contact me directly.

I was just wondering if anyone else is facing similar issues?


----------



## abdfahim (Dec 14, 2013)

zaidia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had submitted my 189 application on 02/12/2013 and apparently I am now having trouble importing my visa application to the Immiaccount. I have doublechecked the TRN and other details I am keying in and upon speaking to DIAC they have told me that there has been a known issue with 189's. The person also told me that a case officer has been assigned to me and they will contact me directly.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else is facing similar issues?


Though I didn't have any issue importing, I have seen other posts with similar issues. Hence I guess you have to wait for them to fix it, or for your case officer to be assigned. May be you can contact them again in a week if none of the above happened.


----------



## Stevetruong (Jun 8, 2014)

Adam Grey said:


> The 'submit' button is for any un-lodged applications.
> 
> If you click on blue TRN link (or the 'more actions' option on the right) it should open your submitted application and give you the page with the checklist like you had before.
> 
> All the best,


Hi Adam,

I got invited 26 May.

I created my Immiaccount, and paid the fee ( around 3600).

Now i log in into my immiaccount, on the status bar it says "In Progess",

And if i *click on the TRN* which is also a link, it reads " Application submitted	27 May 2014	View application" and "
Application fee paid	27 May 2014	View receipt"

If i click on the "Select Action" bar, there is a dropdown " Open" and "View Correspondence"

The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

My question is why i still see a SUBMIT APPLICATIONS button active ( i mean i can click on that if i want to).

What should i do with the button ? Just do not touch it and wait for the case officer ? What is the purpose of the button ? What is going on with my application ?

Thank you so much


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It's still there because you can have multiple applications ongoing in an ImmiAccount, ignore it.

Just need to open your application and upload your documents.


----------

